# Atlas Vintage Metal Shaper - $500 (Red Bluff, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 28, 2020)

Atlas Vintage Metal Shaper - tools - by owner - sale
					

Here is a very nice vintage Atlas Metal Shaper, in good working condition, the roll around stand...



					redding.craigslist.org


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 28, 2020)

Somebody get this. That is a steal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 28, 2020)

That is an early one because it has the shorter base and no table support.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 28, 2020)

I am going to Redding tomorrow to pick up a tractor, that is very tempting.
Gotta think hard on this one as my budget is giitin tight, and do I really need it right now ?.........


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 28, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> That is an early one because it has the shorter base and no table support.


7a, correct?


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 28, 2020)

Could be a 7 or 7a depending on how it was ordered originally.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 28, 2020)

But... Ford blue?  Never thought the Atlas shaper would deserve that.  Usually that's the color they paint the engines on unusually ugly cars.


----------

